# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Op dieet,wat mag je drinken? - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Wat je best drinkt tijdens een dieet*
> 
> Wanneer men op dieet is om gewicht te verliezen, moet men ook veel drinken om het lichaam te helpen de afvalstoffen af te voeren. 
> We moeten echter opletten, aangezien talrijke dranken het gewichtsverlies kunnen tegenwerken. 
> 
> Een klein overzicht van de dranken die onze voorkeur mogen genieten en van de andere die we moeten vermijden.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Ronald68

> ■Alle koolzuurhoudende dranken (cola, limonade, drankjes met citroenextract...) zijn toegelaten, maar alleen in hun light-versie, d.w.z. met een intense zoetstof (aspartaam, sucralose, acesulfaam K), aangezien ze dan geen calorieën bevatten. Men mag echter niet overdrijven met deze dranken. Men doet er goed aan hun gebruik te beperken tot speciale gelegenheden, omdat ze het nadeel hebben onze zin in zoet te onderhouden.


Ik dacht dat vooral light frisdrank fout was. Deze bevatten namelijk een zoetstof die het lichaam doet vermoeden dat er suiker aan komt waardoor er insuline aangemaakt wordt. Dit gebeurt echter voor niets.

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen wel dat je geen light produkten mag drinken en maar 1 kop caffeine koffie,
(en de rest caffeine vrij)
anders gaat afvallen veel moeilijker???????????????????????????????

----------


## Ronald68

Ik mocht gewoon koffie drinken en water, veel water pfffff

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffff zeg dat wel ronald!!!
hoe is het nu met je gewicht nu je weer gewoon eet??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat een gedoe toch allemaal met die drankjes...maar goede richtlijnen hierboven uiteraard!

Ik denk dat iedereen die op zijn lijn let op een gegeven moment wel weet wat hij wel of niet mag drinken èn hoeveel...òòk ik heb gelijnd in het verleden...10 kg moest eraf....dat is prima gelukt en ik heb er lang over gedaan...ik werke in de Centrale Keuken van een klein ziekenhuis in Harderwijk....ik proefde van alles tijdens het voorbereiden van het eten voor de patienten èn het personeel...ik was jonger en het smaakte mij allemaal hèèrlijk...ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  ik werkte ook samen met een dieetiste dus dan leer je later precies waar je wèl en niet moet opletten, en daar houd ik mij dan òòk wel aan....er bestaan prachtige dieeten en boeken maar iedereen kiest iets wat bij hem of haar past....tijdens het lijnen lette ik natuurlijk wel op wat ik dronk...in het weekend nam ik gerust een aantal wijnen en voldoende koffie....ik heb nooit gematigd daarin, maar ook niet overdreven gedronken...ik bedoel maar te zeggen....er zijn richtlijnen en daar kan ene mens goed mee uit de voeten...sommige mensen moeten streng zijn anders springen ze uit de band...ik ben/was behoorlijk gediciplineerd in dingen en dat ging mij dan goed af....

zeg Sietske en Ronald...ik hoop dat het lijnen goed gaat bij jullie beiden....voor de èèn is het misschien bijna voltooid en de ander houdt het misschien op peil? met Feestdagen willen we gewoon meesnoepen toch? Succes beiden....Groetjessssssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik werd toch zo beroerd in de bakkers winkel, zag daar die taart die ik gi in 1x heb opgegeten, kom er net vandaan maar weet zeker dat ik vanavond nix eet!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Zeg snaaikoningin dat mag niet hoor....Foei....in 1x keer die taart opgegeten?....Jeetje wat zul jij misselijk zijn geweest....rustig aan wijffie dan kom je er òòk...was 1 puntje niet genoeg....hahahahahaha  :Big Grin:  succes maar weer met je dieet...bijna klaar toch met dat gedoe? toedeloe.....

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,
Blijf netjes hangen op 93kg, ondanks alle lekkere dingen die ik met kerst naar binnen geschoven heb. en dat vind ik best. Ik eet alles weer, maar door de week gooi ik me nog steeds vol met water alleen geen 3 liter meer maar 2. En een taartje op zijn tijd mag best hoor, lekker!

----------


## sietske763

fijn ronald dat je gewicht goed blijft en dat na alle feestdagen, echt knap, had het eerlijk gezegd niet verwacht want als je weer gewoon eet vliegen de kilo.s er meestal weer aan

----------


## christel1

Ik drink graag eens een glaasje wijn maar overdrijven doe ik daar niet echt mee. Door de week drink ik bijna altijd kraantjeswater.... en als ik cola drink is het de light of zero versie, 't schijnt dat zero beter is, mijn ventje koopt altijd pepsi max maar daar zit wel aspartaam is en naar het schijnt is dat ook niet zo gezond maar die drinkt dan ook geen wijn of bier (allergie voor alcohol, ja serieus hoor) en met snoep kunnen ze me echt niet verleiden..... saai he van mij

----------


## dotito

Ik drink altijd water en als ik opsta ik tas koffie. Is ook nl gebleken zoals Sietske, al aanhaalt als je teveel koffie drinkt dat dan de vetten niet meer afbreken in je lichaam. Is daarmee als je moeilijker afvalt als je teveel koffie drinkt bij een dieet.

Ook ik mag bij mijn dieet weight wachters allerlei andere dranken drinken, maar ik doe dat niet. Water is nogal het best zuiverende middel, en bevat geen calorieen.

@Sietske,

Wel jammer dat je die taart in een keer hebt opgegeten. Dat krijg je idd dat je je houd aan zo strikt dieet. Dan krijg je zo van die goestingen dat je u zelf niet meer in hand hebt.
Ook ik heb met de feestdagen veel gegeten zoals friet en taartjes wel ik mate(dat wel), maar heb er wel van genoten en heb geen honger geleden.
En ben nog altijd afgevallen, je moet voor de rest zien dat je geregeld eet 5xdag dat is zeer voornaam.

----------


## brvl

ik weet dat het niet goed is om tijdens het afvallen alcohol te drinken, maar als je toch het een en ander wilt drinken wat is dan aan te raden. Zijn bijvoorbeeld "light drinks" nu wel of niet goed voor je lijn?

----------


## dotito

Voor af te vallen is nog altijd beste water te drinken, omdat water de beste reiniging voor lichaam is.Dit heb ik gevonden op internet betreft light drinks. Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt  :Wink: 

Verschillende studies hebben uitgewezen dat het drinken van de zogenaamde light frisdranken meer nadelen heeft dan voordelen en voor meer gezondheidsproblemen voorkomen bij light drinkers dan mensen die geen light frisdranken drinken. Volgens de onderzoeken aan de Texas Health Science Center in America, is het zo dat mensen die meer dan 2 glazen light frisdrank per dag drinken, 6 keer meer kunnen rekenen op een vergroting van hun middel in vergelijking met mensen die deze dranken niet drinken.

Een ander onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat de suikervervanger aspartaam, die in veel dieet producten terug te vinden is, allerlei andere problemen kan veroorzaken, waaronder een verhoging in bloedsuikers. Het kan dus wel zo zijn dat de light frisdranken calorievrij zijn, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat ze geen consequenties hebben voor de gezondheid.

Verschillende studies hebben uitgewezen dat het drinken van de zogenaamde light frisdranken meer nadelen heeft dan voordelen en voor meer gezondheidsproblemen voorkomen bij light drinkers dan mensen die geen light frisdranken drinken. Volgens de onderzoeken aan de Texas Health Science Center in America, is het zo dat mensen die meer dan 2 glazen light frisdrank per dag drinken, 6 keer meer kunnen rekenen op een vergroting van hun middel in vergelijking met mensen die deze dranken niet drinken.

Een ander onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat de suikervervanger aspartaam, die in veel dieet producten terug te vinden is, allerlei andere problemen kan veroorzaken, waaronder een verhoging in bloedsuikers. Het kan dus wel zo zijn dat de light frisdranken calorievrij zijn, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat ze geen consequenties hebben voor de gezondheid.

Wat ik altijd drink buiten water is fruitthee, is zeer gezond en zeer lekker, en bevat ook geen calorieën. Je moet wel de losse thee gebruiken niet de zakjes.

----------


## christel1

Ook oppassen met sommige light dranken zoals fanta light, die bevatten geen aspartaam maar hun fruitsuikers, zeker diabetici moeten hier met oppassen, ze denken dat het light is maar, je mag het niet drinken want je suikergehalte schiet de hoogte in. 
Het beste vind ik nog altijd gewoon water....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik leef op water....... :Big Grin:  ik vindt het lekker en thee lust ik ook wel...goede tip Dodito...losse thee....dank je....Fanta smaakt zalig maar zoals je zegt Christel...de light maar niet....goede waarschuwing voor de mensen met suiker..... :Embarrassment: 

af en toe een glas frisdrank smaakt lekker of ranja met water....of appelsap....mijn hoofddrinken bestaat altijd uit water....ik voel mij er heel goed bij en het reinigt je lichaam.....af en toe sodemieter ik er een wijntje in, maar drink dan weer water om het vocht aan te vullen omdat alcohol vocht onttrekt aan je lichaam, maar ik heb een drankje " NOOIT" laten staan als ik wilde afvallen....gewoon een beetje dicipline kon ik wel opbrengen dus niet de hele fles ledigen maar ehhhh 2 glazen..... :Big Grin:

----------

